# Ship to Shore Comms (A split thread)



## Nfld Sapper (16 Apr 2014)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> I've done a few joint exercises now and they seem to go relatively smoothly when the three elements work together under a single command.  One thing that might be nice on the equipment side is more crosstalk on comms and other things like that (including the SOFCOM folks)  so the navy doesn't end up with a 'land forces comms radio' that uses frequencies the army abandoned in the 90s.  To be fair, the process to put it on board probably started in the early 80s, but it took a while to work through the system.
> 
> No worries though, the Defence Procurement Strategy will fix that!  Fixing bureaucracy with... more bureaucracy!  ...yay... :facepalm:



Well that sounds like someone never got the CEOI's.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Apr 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> No one thought to give the Ships TCCCs radios to replace the 524 sets that are still installed....


 
:facepalm: that'll do it....


----------



## 392 (17 Apr 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> No one thought to give the Ships TCCCs radios to replace the 524 sets that are still installed....



They should be thankful they still have 524 sets. If TCCCS had been fully implemented properly, maybe it would have been more successful , but all I have now are digital versions of the 524 and 77 sets that are not user friendly when troubleshooting or adjusting.

My understanding is TCCCS and 524 are compatible with the TCCCS on old squelch, but I can't confirm for sure....


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2014)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> They should be thankful they still have 524 sets. If TCCCS had been fully implemented properly, maybe it would have been more successful , but all I have now are digital versions of the 524 and 77 sets that are not user friendly when troubleshooting or adjusting.



I find this confusing.  The 524, 125 and 77 sets are all 'American Proof' and so simple to use.  Basically all you have to know is how to turn the switch to ON, turn two dials to set the frequency, and place the Squelch switch in the correct position.  The AMU is automatic, so you are not having to tune the antenna like the old 42 Sets.  You don't have to be a computer programmer like the TCCCS.  With TCCCS, if you are not playing with it daily, you easily forget how to operate it properly, and heaven forbid you have to REBOOT on CONTACT.  Other than radio waves that don't change, we have taken a radio and turned it into a computer, with TCCCS.




			
				Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> My understanding is TCCCS and 524 are compatible with the TCCCS on old squelch, but I can't confirm for sure....



You can.  You will be able to talk, but you will not have the 'complete compatibly' which will allow you to communicate and use all the capabilities available with TCCCS.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Apr 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You can.  You will be able to talk, but you will not have the 'complete compatibly' which will allow you to communicate and use all the capabilities available with TCCCS.



All those special features will be gone anyways with the new CNR(E) upgrade. The FXC mode was designed so that you could communicate with older/coalition radios as its a pure analogue mode similar to 524 et al. FXS was the full digital mode that never caught on, and was rarely used and will disappear soon (next summer?). Thats why we have the CTv and the CT switch for crypto. CTv can utilize the older codes that worked in legacy radios to maintain that capability.


----------

